# Seating Options?



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Im not sure what I will want later in the HT experience, I am thinking about either having Couches, or Individual reclining seats. I was thinking it would be best to ask the forum their opinion on the subject.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

This is just my personal opinion, so take it with a grain of salt, but the couches and individual recliners will be a better fit in the media/living type room environment where you can add coffe tables, etc. With the individual recliners you will also have more flexibility.

If you are looking for Movie "theatrical look" nothing can beat a row of seating with the armrests in between. 

Another idea is having chair/loveseat/chair configuration that may give you both of worlds - "theatrical" look and a place where adults/kids can seat together...

I hope this helps.


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I just recently went with a leather sofa that sits three, but the two on the ends recline. There are just three people in this household. It gives us movie watching comfort but preserves a traditional sofa look.


----------

